# My new Ferragamo bag



## carmen56

Iconic Top Handle Gancini in Rosso.  It also comes with a shoulder strap.


----------



## jellyv

Gorgeous, just perfection!* Congrats*


----------



## baghabitz34

carmen56 said:


> Iconic Top Handle Gancini in Rosso.  It also comes with a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423644


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

carmen56 said:


> Iconic Top Handle Gancini in Rosso.  It also comes with a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423644


Is it divided inside, or a big hole?


----------



## fsadeli

beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## carmen56

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Is it divided inside, or a big hole?



There is a divider.


----------



## thewave1969

Fab


----------



## foxgal

Gorgeous! I actually think the classic Ferragamo gancini top handle is prettier and more easy to use than the H Kelly. Enjoy her!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I also think this is beautiful. I am confused about the classic Gancini top handle, vs. a double Gancini, vs Museum, are they all the same bag? Some seem more trapezoidal. I've tried to find a comparison with no luck.

Can someone help me understand?


----------



## papertiger

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I also think this is beautiful. I am confused about the classic Gancini top handle, vs. a double Gancini, vs Museum, are they all the same bag? Some seem more trapezoidal. I've tried to find a comparison with no luck.
> 
> Can someone help me understand?



I'm not an expert of Ferragamo, but I think the shape (or perceived shape) of any of these bags also changes with size. Same with the H Kelly. Otherwise the height and depth would be enormous and/or cumbersome of some of the bigger bags and even the smaller bags need some depth.


----------



## shopaholicious

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I also think this is beautiful. I am confused about the classic Gancini top handle, vs. a double Gancini, vs Museum, are they all the same bag? Some seem more trapezoidal. I've tried to find a comparison with no luck.
> 
> Can someone help me understand?



The iconic top handle bag features the gancini clasp.  This style has been in production for decades and there are variations in terms of the proportion of the trapezoid.  I suspect the "museum" reference is part of their marketing in Asia, to promote the archival or iconic nature of this design.

The double gancini is a rectangular top handle bag with a snap closure.  (If this is the one you are referring to: https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/women/handbags/minibags/156-726522). It features a small double gancini hardware on the flap.


----------



## Jack Bena

Beautiful


----------



## purly

That's a very pretty shade of red.


----------

